# Louis Garneau Sonix 6.4 Frame



## Masi-Rider (Nov 2, 2006)

Does anyone know what the seatpost diameter is for these frames? I have one coming to me and i'm pretty sure it's got an oversized seat tube. Can someone help me out? Actually, it's a 6.5


----------



## JonathonD (Aug 12, 2011)

*31.6*

If it is the same as the 6.4 and my steeple-x then it is 31.6. Enjoy the ride!


----------

